# Fish out of water for 1 hour!



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Damn man, I had a convict accidentally sitting in a dry bucket out of the water for a full hour, and he was still alive when I picked him up and put him back in! After 10 mins he was already chasing around the other cichlids!
It was mad









How do you think your P's would fare?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how did this happen exactly?

i had a baby P jump out of my tank when they were smaller. he was out for at least 10 minutes before i noticed him on the ground.

it happened again but this time he didn't make it.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My dad has a garden pond outside with koi in it. ! day i saw a fish laying in the mulch next to the pond i have no idea how long he was out i i put him back in the water and he floated at the top for like 3 days then 1 dayshe was fine that was like 2years ago and now that sucker is 24+"


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You are a lucky guy...







!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow.. my arowana was out of the water for i dono how long, i woke up one morning and he was starting to dry out already..







but he survived that trip.. then 1 week later he manages to jump out between a 1" gap and dies behind my tank.
stupid idiot.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice save


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I had no idea that a fish could live that long out of water. Im sure that this case is one of the exceptions and not the rule though. Hahaahaha, lucky...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you guys are lucky!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats some luck :nod: I dont know if my Ps would survive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

none of my fish, excepting the many plecos that jumped and died on me, ever been out of water for more than min


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow, 1 hour. How did it do it?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

5mins ago i check on my 7 baby rbps. as soon as i put a new item in the tank, 1 baby jumped out of the tank for his life! he jumped a record breaking 2 inches out of the tank =P


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a Raphael Cat that once hitched a ride on a piece of wood that I had to take out of the water during redecorations. It remained hidden under the wood even when I took it out of the water, and it spent about 30 minutes on the dry.
I didn't even notice the damn thing until it started croaking for some reason: it scared the sh*t out of me...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have a Raphael Cat that once hitched a ride on a piece of wood that I had to take out of the water during redecorations. It remained hidden under the wood even when I took it out of the water, and it spent about 30 minutes on the dry.
> I didn't even notice the damn thing until it started croaking for some reason: it scared the sh*t out of me...:laugh:


 raph cats will squeeze themselves into ANY crevice.... damn they are resilient fish


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

I fell asleep watching TV and I woke up at 4 in the morning to what sounded like a cat playing on the carpet. I opened my eyes and saw a small snake thrashing on the floor. I thought to myself, "I really should get up for this because I don't own a cat or a small snake."

I turned on the light and found out that the noisey 'snake' was actually my tire track eel completely dry and covered in dust and hair, thrashing and bouncing around on the carpet. I put him back in the aquarium and he eventually made a complete recovery. I have no idea how long he was out of the aquarium during his ill fated attempt to walk back to India.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I fell asleep watching TV and I woke up at 4 in the morning to what sounded like a cat playing on the carpet. I opened my eyes and saw a small snake thrashing on the floor. I thought to myself, "I really should get up for this because I don't own a cat or a small snake."
> 
> I turned on the light and found out that the noisey 'snake' was actually my tire track eel completely dry and covered in dust and hair, thrashing and bouncing around on the carpet. I put him back in the aquarium and he eventually made a complete recovery. I have no idea how long he was out of the aquarium during his ill fated attempt to walk back to India.


 whoa damn!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

we had a loach in our first tank and it jumped out of the water and layed on the ground all night long, and when we went to flush him, he started to move, so we put him back in the tank and he lived for like 2 months then he died.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, I was moving a tank to my office, and I suppose he came out when I was syphoning water into the bucket. The odd thing was was that he wasn't in the bucket i siphoned into, but the bucket i was carrying the decorations/siphon tube. I guess he got stuck in the tube and then came out after it was dry. It was mad though, I thought for sure he was dead.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

You ever catch big channel catfish? Those things live for DAYS after you catch 'em. If it's damp at all, they'll still gasp and try to spear you. You've got to take wire cutters to there spikes, and smack em on the head.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Conger eels are very hard to kill too. If they get hold of you with their inwardly pointing teeth they wont let go even when you kill them, you have to cut their tendons.

I caught one once that took about 10 wacks to the head to stop it thrashing about and it still didn't die! They will stay alive out of water for hours and hours just waiting for you to make a mistake!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

bozley said:


> You ever catch big channel catfish? Those things live for DAYS after you catch 'em. If it's damp at all, they'll still gasp and try to spear you.


 That's so true. I once had a channel cat that was on ice for several hours come back to life on me as I was gutting it! I cut off his head and his mouth was still opening and closing for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

my grandma said they once bought a pike from a fisherman and apperantly he had just let it suffocate to death instead of killing it, or so he thought lol, a few hours later it started trashing around in my grandma gandpa's sink when they poored in water LOL!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

incredible stories


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Me and My dad once caught a 3 foot long dog shark as we call em. We travelled for 6 hrs with this shark i a bucket and when we got home I ws just admiring the fish I notices he was still alive, so I went down to the water which is in my backyard and let it go and it swam off like it was just caught.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

anstey said:


> Me and My dad once caught a 3 foot long dog shark as we call em. We travelled for 6 hrs with this shark i a bucket and when we got home I ws just admiring the fish I notices he was still alive, so I went down to the water which is in my backyard and let it go and it swam off like it was just caught.


 Yea, bowfin are bad mofo's!

Man, these are all great stories.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> anstey said:
> 
> 
> > Me and My dad once caught a 3 foot long dog shark as we call em. We travelled for 6 hrs with this shark i a bucket and when we got home I ws just admiring the fish I notices he was still alive, so I went down to the water which is in my backyard and let it go and it swam off like it was just caught.
> ...










"BOWFIN" is that what they are called?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

anstey said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > anstey said:
> ...


 big nasty brute that looks like a cross between an eel and a fish? yeah


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> QUOTE (bozley @ Oct 17 2003, 05:44 AM)
> You ever catch big channel catfish? Those things live for DAYS after you catch 'em. If it's damp at all, they'll still gasp and try to spear you.
> 
> That's so true. I once had a channel cat that was on ice for several hours come back to life on me as I was gutting it! I cut off his head and his mouth was still opening and closing for quite a while afterwards.


Yeah those cats take forever to die. My dad and I caught a bunch one day clear accross state at my uncles house. After we were done fishing we just threw them in the back of the pick up and drove home witch was about a 4 hour drive. We go to gut them there all still squirming around in the tale gate. those suckers never die i swear.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

what is it about cats? i dont know my boy went fishing in lake erie







nasty but anywho he caught a catfish and was tired and aint feel like f*cking with it so he put it in a bag and in the freezer for at least 3 hours minimum he finally was like im hungyr might as well gut the thing and eat it he went to grab the bag the mofo starting thrashing around wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> what is it about cats? i dont know my boy went fishing in lake erie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SuperFish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

awesome

sankeheads can live for like 2 days out of the water!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> awesome
> 
> sankeheads can live for like 2 days out of the water!


 probably even longer than that, all depends on whether they dry out or not


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah thats why the n. snakehead was such a problem in maryland they were like crawling into towns!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and eating everyone's cats, hopefully. god i hate cats


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

when i get the money, im going to set up a 1000g tank with one red sh, and im gonna make it about 1/3rd land, and throw cats there and let him eat those. God that would make for great sport, watching this massive fish and pissed off cat go at it for life or death. Cat would have mobility and nasty claws but the sh is a big nasty pain-immune mofo. Both contestant would probably get ripped to shreds, but ah well itd only take a year and you could get another 30" sh by that time

If someone caught that on video it would be the best fish vid in human existence.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

theres a snakehead specie out there that's larger than the Red by at least a foot, maybe two, anyway, its just alot rarer. Get one of those if the cat ends up beating the red.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

To the thread starter: How do you know it was in there for an hour? Are you psychic? lol...


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

yea dat sux my 7 inch sh went airborn and was laying on da carpet covered in hair and dust i put him bac in but it was 2 late for him =(


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think a cat can do some damage to a snakehead specially if its on land i saw something on tv with a cat vs a snake the cat fucked it up


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> saw something on tv with a cat vs a snake the cat fucked it up


 REALLY?







was it like some small wild cat geting attacked by a wild sh or what? what channel was it on?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

it was a wild cat and a rattle snake i think. it was on the discovery channel.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> it was a wild cat and a rattle snake i think. it was on the discovery channel.


 .... were talking about SNAKEHEADS here, not SNAKES :sad:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > it was a wild cat and a rattle snake i think. it was on the discovery channel.
> ...


 either way on land my money on cat nay cat theyre more wild like than siogs instinct and what not sh has no chance on land


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

a cat will f*ck it up. it will just keep scratching and running until the snakehead is dead


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

naw, it has extremely limited movement-- maybe a foot or two-- just enough to stand on. The SH can therefore easily lunge out at it. Probably 2 feet or space in the example i was giving-- 500g is like only like 10 feet long and 3 feet wide, if you leave a third of that to land, that really isnt much space


----------

